# Is my fursona racist?! (not clickbait)



## alexicography (Oct 19, 2017)

Okay guys I have a serious question.

So I've been trying to solidify my fursona, and I'm thinking something along the lines of a panda/dog hybrid. However, and I'm concerned about even asking this... is it somehow racially charged for me as a white person to use a panda to identify myself? Because like, pandas are sort of seen as Asian animals/symbols, and I don't want to appropriate anything. Or is the very fact that I'm assuming panda = Asian racist?! AAAAA


----------



## Dongding (Oct 19, 2017)

Na.


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 19, 2017)

Calm down. You're fine.
If you start making your panda/dog a caricature of Asians and their culture, yeah, that's pretty bad.  But just having a panda character is fine.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 19, 2017)

I don't even know if I should take OP seriously.


----------



## alexicography (Oct 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I don't even know if I should take OP seriously.



Please take me seriously I literally woke my husband up last night worrying about this :c


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 19, 2017)

alexicography said:


> Please take me seriously I literally woke my husband up last night worrying about this :c


Asians are going to invade Canada now. They are going to force you to eat shrimp, salmon and squid. All year. Oh, and dogs. Your cat's on the menu too. They will also make you learn Mandarin.

Oh, and you MUST wear a kimono to work. The Japanese want their say on this thing too, and so does the Vietnamese, not to mention the Taiwanese and the Malaysians.

Not sure if the North Koreans want a say though, as they don't even have an internet connection..

Seriously though. They literally give zero fucks. And so should you.


----------



## alexicography (Oct 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Asians are going to invade Canada now. They are going to force you to eat shrimp, salmon and squid. All year. Oh, and dogs. Your cat's on the menu too. They will also make you learn Mandarin.
> 
> Oh, and you MUST wear a kimono to work. The Japanese want their say on this thing too, and so does the Vietnamese, not to mention the Taiwanese and the Malaysians.
> 
> Not sure if the North Koreans want a say though, as they don't even have an internet connection..



Can I get out of the shrimp and squid because I'm Jewish or do I have to be Buddhist now?


----------



## Rant (Oct 19, 2017)

Now you sound ridiculous.


----------



## alexicography (Oct 19, 2017)

Rant said:


> Now you sound ridiculous.



I'm fine with that! Normally I sound ridiculous far earlier than this.


----------



## Rant (Oct 19, 2017)

alexicography said:


> I'm fine with that! Normally I sound ridiculous far earlier than this.


The point of a fursona for most IS to not be human and thereby drop all race involved.

But yeah some furball is going to be butthurt over you being a panda. Tell them to shove there head up their ass and see if they can find any fucks for you to give.


----------



## alexicography (Oct 19, 2017)

Rant said:


> The point of a fursona for most IS to not be human and thereby drop all race involved.
> 
> But yeah some furball is going to be butthurt over you being a panda. Tell them to shove there head up their ass and see if they can find any fucks for you to give.



Thank you for, I think, the vote of positivity. I know this question is kind of stupid; I'm just really new to everything about this and I'm paranoid that I'm going to offend people or do it "wrong".


----------



## Ginza (Oct 19, 2017)

No, it's not racist. Nobody should give a shit. People can do whatever they want, who cares? As long as it's not hurting anybody it shouldn't matter. You shouldn't stop doing something simply because you're afraid to offend someone, do what makes you happy. Don't even think twice about this


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 19, 2017)

alexicography said:


> Thank you for, I think, the vote of positivity. I know this question is kind of stupid; I'm just really new to everything about this and I'm paranoid that I'm going to offend people or do it "wrong".


Your very existence is offensive to someone, somewhere, sometime. Taking offense doesn't mean shit.

Don't worry about it. At all.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 19, 2017)

Do it. 
Anyone with more than two brain cells to rub together won't give a damn about your character being a panda and you not being Asian. Creating a character doesn't automatically mean you're lampooning/belittling/appropriating a race or culture.
You do you and don't worry what others are gonna think.


----------



## spiderwolves (Oct 19, 2017)

A dog/panda sounds really cute! And animals don't recognize the human construct of race or national borders. That being said, I don't think it's impossible to have an animal/furry character that's racist (there are plenty in old cartoons)- but you seem fine.
In my opinion, it depends on if you plan on representing the character as an Asian person. If the character is just representing you, a white person, then... they're just you and they're not portraying another race regardless.
Personally, I used to have a fursona that I realized upon later thinking was kind of racist. Not because they were an Asian animal, but because I (poorly) used Hindu religious iconography in art of them despite not having a personal connection to the religion, & had stereotypes of Asian-American families added into the character's backstory. So, you know, fitting human standards of racism. that's just my 2 cents, anyway. It's not racist unless you'd think it were racist as a human character.


----------



## Sagt (Oct 19, 2017)

As long as the panda doesn't work in a sweatshop and isn't drawn with speech bubbles above it saying "Ching chong ching chong, dogs are tasty", then I'd reckon that you're in the clear.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 19, 2017)

Lcs said:


> As long as the panda doesn't work in a sweatshop and isn't drawn with speech bubbles above it saying "Ching chong ching chong, dogs are tasty", then I'd reckon that you're in the clear.


Oh, you mean like this?






I couldn't find the "dogs are tasty" part. Sorry.

But hey, dogs are a good source of food too! And so are horses. Looooooots of sausage.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 20, 2017)

My first fursuit is a Panda, and I am a white guy, you're totally ok


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 20, 2017)

Yes it is. How dare you, young man! You should be ashamed of yourself. Don't come back to this fandom ever again.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 20, 2017)

Oh. My. FUCK! Is that ever a cute fursona lol.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 20, 2017)

alexicography said:


> I'm just really new to everything about this and I'm paranoid that I'm going to offend people or do it "wrong".


All snarkiness aside, you did exactly right. Don't be afraid to ask questions -- that's how we all learn.

óÓÒò


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 20, 2017)

I should have known this thread this thread was going to hurt, but I clicked on it anyway.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 20, 2017)

Honestly people throw around that "racist" term way way too much now days, everyone is so overly sensitive and easily offended. Personally as long as your character isn't dressed up like a Nazi just don't sweat it


----------



## silveredgreen (Oct 20, 2017)

Do it, its just a panda. If anyone actually calls you racist for it, tell em to pull the stick out of their ass.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 20, 2017)

https://imgur.com/id%3DfBO45%3Btype%3Dalbum


----------



## alexicography (Oct 20, 2017)

OMG that fursuit is adorable!!! I love it so much <3


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 20, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> If anyone actually calls you racist for it...


Here's a handy item to use in that situation. Keep a couple with you and hand out as necessary.






(Or even better make your own using a panda instead!)


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Oct 20, 2017)

alexicography said:


> is it somehow racially charged for me as a white person to use a panda to identify myself?


The pandas were there long before recognizable human civilization, so there's that. I don't think that there's any inherently-racist implication to any animal affinity one could choose in Furrydom, and so unless it were part of some pattern of intent to be racially disparaging, then I think you should be doing alright so far.


----------



## Akartoshi (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes, it is very racist, and as a Russian from the asian side, I am deeply offended. I can't believe someone would do such a thing! This is a clear demonstration of pure hatred against Asian people. Disgusting. I'm calling the police and posting about you on tumblr.
op dont take me seriously please lmao.


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 24, 2017)

A white person with a panda fursona?






just kidding btw


----------



## Zyren_EX (Oct 25, 2017)

Arguing that a Panda fursona can only be used by Asians is like arguing that only black people can have Lion fursonas because Lions are from Africa. That's just ignorant. Animals don't have races, they have species, and if you feel like that species than be it. ^_^ Maybe one or two trolls might pick at you for it, but that's just their self proclaimed duty to screw with people; not cause you're actually doing anything wrong.


----------



## defunct (Nov 6, 2017)

if that was to be considered racially charged at all, wouldn't it be more along the lines of racially inclusive rather than racist?


----------

